# Sheaffer Material



## apple320 (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess I like this material more than I thought. 
They seem to be growing.
Left to right
Old Sheaffer nib and section
Retro 51 nib
Schmidt M nib
Bic needle point
click pen with a Cross refill











Chris


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jun 9, 2010)

So, it clouds a bit with age , or is that just the photo ?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 9, 2010)

:wink:My gawd the man makes kit pens also..... I also love the Sheaffer serpent blanks. As always your kitless pens are great, just didn't know if you knew how to make a kit pen, but you still had to mess with it and use a Cross refill:biggrin:.


----------



## apple320 (Jun 9, 2010)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> :wink:My gawd the man makes kit pens also..... I also love the Sheaffer serpent blanks. As always your kitless pens are great, just didn't know if you knew how to make a kit pen, but you still had to mess with it and use a Cross refill:biggrin:.


Thanks. Lol

And no brass tubes were used as well. All threaded together
Chris


----------



## bitshird (Jun 9, 2010)

Chris isn't the Cebloplast difficult to thread?? I still have several 14 inch sticks that I'm hoarding. I was going to try and make a kitless with some but was told it's nearly impossible to thread. those are beautiful, I really like the 51 retro.


----------



## apple320 (Jun 10, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Chris isn't the Cebloplast difficult to thread?? I still have several 14 inch sticks that I'm hoarding. I was going to try and make a kitless with some but was told it's nearly impossible to thread. those are beautiful, I really like the 51 retro.



Thanks

I had no problem, I just went real slow and lots of Pam seemed to do the trick.

Chris


----------



## apple320 (Jun 10, 2010)

1080Wayne said:


> So, it clouds a bit with age , or is that just the photo ?



My photo I think

Chris


----------



## elody21 (Jun 10, 2010)

Very beautiful pens! I love the material!


----------



## RAdams (Jun 15, 2010)

does the needle point write in silver?? That would be my WAG as to why the cap is silver??


----------

